# 14 days post FET negative test and no period 😓



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going out of my mind! Why isn't anything ever straight forward!!!?
I had my first ivf cycle about 10 months ago and started bleeding at the beginning of the 2nd week of the dreaded 2ww. I was gutted obviously but at least I knew it was over.
This time I did a FET and it has been completely different on every level. I've been really chilled out, I've got nausea/vomiting, sore swollen breasts and have basically been pretty much convinced that I am pregnant. I stupidly did a test at 11 days post transfer which was of course negative and then since then I knew that it would be negative today. 
I just want to know either way!!!! If it's over then it's over. But why do I have to go through the prolonged agony of waiting even longer for an answer?!?
I am on progesterone but was last time and I still bled but then again I am on a double dose this time so could that make a difference?
I'm pretty much convinced that it's over now but has anyone else had a positive result past 14 days with a blast
Just really had enough. This past 2 years my life has been on hold and it's been an ongoing waiting game of surgery and fertility treatment. I'm due to see my Gynae consultant in 2 weeks because if this has failed he wants to operate again and I may possibly end up with a bowel resection. I just want all this to be over so I can finally deal with things and move on with my life


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Life is never straight forward is it.  Sending you a huge  

The signs are all brilliant and there's absolutely no reason why this shouldn't work for you lovely.  Keeping everything crossed that it does for you xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi nat nat

Sorry to hear about your problems. 

I had a failed frozen transfer last month and it wasnt until 3 days after I stopped the progesterone and oestrogen tablets that af arrived. I stopped taking them 2 days before my very long 17 day otd as I had bfn. The hospital did warn me when i had transfer that the medication can stop af.  Hopefully it may just be that you will get your bfp in the next couple of days. Have you now been advised to stop all medication?


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks ladies.
Sorry to hear about your BFN max2012. I'm finding it hard to be positive and am finding it even harder to deal with my family who are trying to force me to stay positive!
I know it could still happen but I'm preparing myself for the worst because I don't want to fall as hard as I did last time!
I'm still on my meds until Saturday when I've got to test again (that will be 17days post transfer)
How soon did your clinic say you could try again? I'm hoping that we can try again straight away because if not it will be after Christmas and I'm afraid if I wait too long I won't want to do it again.
This will be our last chance as physically, emotionally and financially we are exhausted now


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi nat

I was told I can ring to request treatment again on my bleed after the failed cycle bleed which is due the end of this month. But I know they are very busy at the moment and so it can sometimes take a few months of requesting before being accepted again and with them having shut down over the Christmas period,  I am not holding out much luck for it being this year now. Its not impossible to ha a transfer just before Christmas but very unlikely.  I only have short cycles so hopefully shouldn't have to wait too much longer to start again. Like you I am just eager to get started again. 

Do have just one frozen embryo left?


----------



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

I say your post title and thought THAT'S ME!
I had 2 day transfer on the 4th and 14day wait until OTD this morning.
I normally get up at 6.30 but really needed a wee at 5.45 so I thought “this is it”!  I followed all the instructions on the pee stick, waited the 3-5 mins and then…….NOTHING, not even the control line! So, I had a drink of water, went to the supermarket and bought a Clearblue test.  I made breakfast, got dressed and tried again at 6.40.  BIG FAT NEGATIVE!  
I’ve just phoned hospital and told them, they said because of the mix up and my own piece of mind, keep taking the tablets and pessaries )one in morning one at night) and try again on Monday.  I said I’d had no signs of a period but she told me that the pessaries stop them.  If it’s a negative on Monday, I need to stop all meds and then period will come within the following week.
I know alot of people have OTD 14 days after 5 day transfer (compared to my 2 day) so I'm praying that it can change over the weekend.  The things is- i've had no symptoms of nausea of swollen breasts etc.
I really hope that a little more patience for us both will result in a positive test soon. xxx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's game over for us


----------



## Bungle bear (Apr 2, 2014)

sorry to hear that nat nat I had bfn last sunday gutted as nothing left so it start again or give up .xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so so sorry Nat_Nat and Bungle Bear.  I know that nothing will help with how you're feeling right now, thinking of you both though xxx


----------

